# Mastiff/poodle and wendys new cut



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Cute pics! They are both adorable!!

However that looks like a Pit Bull, not a Mastiff! lol


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

cute! 

and I believe the big one is a Cane Corso (if I remember reading right)? Very pretty.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya she's a Cane Corso, she's just a broken dog who never grew.
I actually think I was lied to and that she's a Pit/Mastiff but since I'm in Ontario she's considered 100% mastiff.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Really cute. I love the second photo where everyone seems to be so caring for one another._


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Love the 1st and 2nd pics! So sweet


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So cute! Love the second one too!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

buttercup123 said:


> Ya she's a Cane Corso, she's just a broken dog who never grew.
> I actually think I was lied to and that she's a Pit/Mastiff but since I'm in Ontario she's considered 100% mastiff.


Those are cute pictures ! I agree this is definitely some kind of pit bull mix of some sort. She is pretty as well as you toy poodle too cute.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG!!! They look so adorable together. I love the second picture!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love the pic of the three of them together. So sweet.


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

Great pics... they remind me of my dogs Kacey and her pitbull mentor Lindsay (I just posted them.) I especially like the haircut but since my poodles pick up burrs out here a lot I think winter is the only time I could try it out. I'm sure you get a lot of looks when you walk them too eh?


----------

